# Saddest decision ever



## Phoebe Amelia (17 November 2015)

Well 9 months ago my mare suffered a suspensory ligament injury. She had made a full recovery and is now sound however we have been told she will always have a weakness in her leg. Due to the level of competition we want to attain and not being able to afford two horses &#128546; we would like to either sell\ trade \ full loan out our horse as a broodmare ( previously used for breeeding had two foals Sold as Yearlings for £5000 - ( bloodlines ))and will be looking for a new one. Obviously we would want a 5 star home and would look to be buying her back after about 5 years. ( will have time and money to keep her ) Does anyone have any ideas? Unfortunately we have been let down by one dealer already has any1 been in this situation or have any suggestions?? Thanks in advance.
No crit or critical opinions it has been a hard decision.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 November 2015)

You need to lease or loan her, not sell her. Once sold, she's out of your hands.

Maybe contact one of the big studs, such as Twemlows, to see if they might know of someone?


----------



## SusieT (17 November 2015)

Why would you want to breed a horse who blew a ligament?


----------



## Leo Walker (17 November 2015)

If you want her back in 5yrs and if she has soundness issues, the only way to do it is to loan her. Flogging her to a dealer is not the way to go! It might all be fine, but theres a reasonable chance she will be sold as a ridden horse and a huge chance that you wont be getting her back in 5yrs. I also think there are more options if shes loaned as lots of people might want to breed a foal or two but not keep a mare in retirement for lots of years. If they know they can have her, make use of her, and then return her to a good retirement home then I reckon it will open her options up


----------



## honetpot (17 November 2015)

I would go for long term breeding loan, if you want to make sure of her future. I have a broodmare on long term long.


----------



## Phoebe Amelia (17 November 2015)

honetpot said:



			I would go for long term breeding loan, if you want to make sure of her future. I have a broodmare on long term long.
		
Click to expand...

That would be perfect!!! How did you find someone who wanted a full term broodmare loan?? Thanks alot for your advice


----------



## honetpot (17 November 2015)

She was advertised in the H&H with her breeding and I saw her progeny.


----------



## Nous (18 November 2015)

Have you looked into Surrogate Mare programmes?

I can't do the search for you as I'm at work but just google "Surrogate Mares"


----------



## madlady (18 November 2015)

Lots of studs nowadays would be happy to take a good, well bred, mare on breeding loan.  It's a win win for them - they make money selling the youngstock without the expense of buying the mare

I'd put an ad that out that you have a mare available on breeding loan - her details etc and see what interest you get.  It might also be worth contacting some of the studs yourself to see if any are looking.  Be prepared though that they may not want to take her until spring as not many will be covering now so won't want the expense of keeping her until then.


----------

